# Elgin WW2 British Army pocket watch



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

My father called this his "present from King George". I assumed he hadn't acquired it exactly legitimately, but I never asked. There seem to be quite a lot of them about.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice. I wonder, does the number under the bird-foot mark (apologies for completely forgetting what that mark is called) refer to the date of the watch - i.e., 10 October 1942?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

> Nice. I wonder, does the number under the bird-foot mark (apologies for completely forgetting what that mark is called) refer to the date of the watch - i.e., 10 October 1942?


 Pheon or Broad Arrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

> Nice. I wonder, does the number under the bird-foot mark (apologies for completely forgetting what that mark is called) refer to the date of the watch - i.e., 10 October 1942?





> In addition, of course there are also some American Waltham and Elgin pocket watches requiring explanation, whose only case-marking is a Broad Arrow, accompanied either by the movement number, or by a smaller secondary number, or by both. Movement numbers suggest a production in 1943 and 1944, but I have so far failed to trace any mention of them in my sources. https://www.royalsignals.org.uk/photos/watch.htm


 I traced the serial # on the movement to 1943, so I think the date-like number on the back of the case is a coincidence, unless the cases were stamped earlier and the works added later. But it's an Star Company case, marked "cased and timed by Elgin", so not sure that's likely.


----------

